# Help please with bloods



## dongerlord33 (Apr 22, 2016)

So  recently decided to try running gh. Picked up some locally and ran some bloods. I read gh is in and our of our system fairly fast so the best test to run would be gh with igf1.  ran 2 iu's daily for 2 wks then bumped dose to 3ius split x2 daily. By the end of the third week 10 ius injected and within 3 hrs blood were drawn. Ran injections straight with no time off before bloods. Been sleeping like a baby since and did get leg cramps first week but subsided by wk 2. Thought and opinions would be great hate to waste more cash if it's bunk.


----------



## Megatron28 (Apr 23, 2016)

What are your comparative baseline results?

I don't remember this for certain, but you may have waited too long to get blood work after injecting.  Hopefully someone with more knowledge can chime in on this.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Apr 23, 2016)

No baseline results were drawn . Did some research and nothing about drawing baseline labs were mentioned but makes sense now that I think about it.  guess I just assumed that 3 wks in and 10 ius before labs drawn that a dramatic increase in either gh or igf1 levels would be shown.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 23, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> So  recently decided to try running gh. Picked up some locally and ran some bloods. I read gh is in and our of our system fairly fast so the best test to run would be gh with igf1.  ran 2 iu's daily for 2 wks then bumped dose to 3ius split x2 daily. By the end of the third week 10 ius injected and within 3 hrs blood were drawn. Ran injections straight with no time off before bloods. Been sleeping like a baby since and did get leg cramps first week but subsided by wk 2. Thought and opinions would be great hate to waste more cash if it's bunk.



Pin your vial of GH (is normally 10 IU) intramuscular 3-4 hours before bloods. Dont train that morning. Results in the 15 ng/ml and higher range are typically considered human grade (read: Good).


----------



## dongerlord33 (Apr 23, 2016)

I pinned sub q would that make a difference in results & since my labs came back @ 2.7ng/ml which seems normal but igf1 came back slightly elevated and thats what's throwing me off.


----------



## curtisvill (Apr 23, 2016)

You need to pin im for your growth hormone serum test. In order to get an accurate igf reading you need to run a baseline test before you begin. Looking at your growth hormone serum number it would say to me that your hgh is bunk, but you pinned sub-q and not im. You need to run it again. Fast for 12 hours, pin 10ius im, have blood drawn 3 hours later for your growth hormone test.


----------



## dongerlord33 (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's input it's appreciated.


----------

